
Marissa Mayer Clarifies: Search Is Only 10% Done, Not 90%  - mariolopez
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/10/marissa-mayer-clarifies-search-is-only-10-done-not-90/
======
jwilliams
Because 10% is actually 90%, but there is only a 50% chance of that.

... Either way, the position in this article seems to make a lot more sense.

